# 4870 X2 or GTX 280



## mep916 (Aug 12, 2008)

So, I'm beginning to believe that the 4870X2 is a bit overpriced at the moment, and I don't believe I need that much horsepower in my rig. I'll be gaming at 1680x1050, so I know I won't benefit from the 2GB of RAM that the X2 provides. I'll additionaly run F@H and I'm concerned that the stock cooling will not handle both cores running at 100%. 

The GTX, on the other hand, performs very well at my monitor's native resolution, is a monster with the F@H client, and is reasonably priced, IMO. 

I'm not interested in a multi card setup, so that doesn't really need to be considered. 

What should I do? Vote!


----------



## Scubie67 (Aug 12, 2008)

mep916 said:


> So, I'm beginning to believe that the 4870X2 is a bit overpriced at the moment, and I don't believe I need that much horsepower in my rig. I'll be gaming at 1680x1050, so I know I won't benefit from the 2GB of RAM that the X2 provides. I'll additionaly run F@H and I'm concerned that the stock cooling will not handle both cores running at 100%.
> 
> The GTX, on the other hand, performs very well at my monitor's native resolution, is a monster with the F@H client, and is reasonably priced, IMO.
> 
> ...




Well I just checked Newegg and all the Hd4870 X2's are allready sold out so I guess Ati wont drop the price on them much with that type of demand.I thought they were supposed to retail for $499 but oh well  . I game currently at 1680 x 1050 also but plan on 1900 x1200 with my new build.When was the 1 Gb card supposed to be out I am sure it would be alot cheaper?

 I guess the 280 could work but that would come with a side order of crow 

 The Hd 4870 I dont think is too bad of an option for cost/performance,can max most games except cysis and can be had for as little as $ 260 now


----------



## mep916 (Aug 12, 2008)

Scubie67 said:


> When was the 1 Gb card supposed to be out I am sure it would be alot cheaper?



I'm not even sure if that will be released. 



Scubie67 said:


> I guess the 280 could work but that would come with a side order of crow



lol. The XFX model comes with Assassins Creed... 



Scubie67 said:


> The Hd 4870 I dont think is too bad of an option for cost/performance,can max most games except cysis and can be had for as little as $ 260 now



Praetor is currently kicking my ass in the F@H stats, so I'm gonna have to do better than that.  

I almost purchased the GTX 280 when it was initially released. I've had my eye on that card for awhile, so I'm not really interested in a single 4870. If a 1GB version was available, I'd consider it.


----------



## maroon1 (Aug 12, 2008)

I would get GTX 280 because it is cheaper and consume less power

And GTX 280 can run every game on high settings, so you won't really notice any difference between GTX 280 and HD4870 X2


----------



## Scubie67 (Aug 12, 2008)

mep916 said:


> I'm not even sure if that will be released.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If a 1 Gb version is to be released theres no telling when it will.I would wait a bit to see what new benchmarks and prices settle at then decide.Course dont get caught in the "technology purchase loop" like i am in .Haha


 *edit I guess the ones you could look at are the 260,280,Hd4870 1gb if it comes out .You dont need to max games to have fun but I guess you could  check the price points of those cards till another generation of new cards come out.If something is sell great I dont think the will drop the price on it much.The Hd 4870 x2 i think should have been priced from $425 to $475 to been fair cost/performance .I guess the Gtx 280 would be best for high end card that is still cost effective but since it performs about 10 to 15 % better than a HD 4870 maybe at a upper $300 price range would have been more fair


----------



## mep916 (Aug 12, 2008)

Scubie67 said:


> If a 1 Gb version is to be released theres no telling when it will.



Not really interested anyway.



Scubie67 said:


> I would wait a bit to see what new benchmarks and prices settle at then decide.



Yeah, I also want to see how the F@H client performs for other users. Especially how it handles the heat. 



Scubie67 said:


> Course dont get caught in the "technology purchase loop" like i am in .Haha



I've been in that loop for a year, brotha. That's why I'm more careful about my purchases. I mean, whatever I buy can always be resold, but I still like to know that I've made a good decision.


----------



## Ramodkk (Aug 12, 2008)

I didn't vote, get one HD4870, that'd be enough for your needs


----------



## Scubie67 (Aug 12, 2008)

mep916 said:


> Not really interested anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




LOL ...thats why I am still playing with a P4,Agp 7600 Gs comp.I keep on waiting for the next big thing and dont buy at all


----------



## Geoff (Aug 12, 2008)

Either a single 4870 or 4870 X2 would be great.


----------



## mep916 (Aug 12, 2008)

[-0MEGA-];1047027 said:
			
		

> Either a single 4870 or 4870 X2 would be great.



Why not the GTX?


----------



## Calibretto (Aug 12, 2008)

Well all I know is that Maximum PC voted the GTX 280 the best card yet so that's what I'd get


----------



## Geoff (Aug 12, 2008)

mep916 said:


> Why not the GTX?


Just because I'm a fan of ATI and Intel motherboards, I'd like to have a 4870 and the option to add a second.


----------



## just a noob (Aug 13, 2008)

if you wanna kick someone's ass in F@h the gtx 280 will do it, ati cards got the short end of the stick in terms of the way F@h is programmed, and from what i've read the 4870x2 has to mirror the ram between the cores(i can't exactly remember what they said) but essentially you only can use about 1gb of ram, unless you have two of them in crossfire at which point it will show as 2gb's


----------



## Scubie67 (Aug 13, 2008)

Whoa omega must have spent some of that money .A hd4870 X2 ,Q9550 and a rampage MB ! What happened to the E8400? I thought you liked it..hehe ...j/k 

 Please post benchies with new setup as that is what I am thinking of getting


----------



## Geoff (Aug 13, 2008)

just a noob said:


> if you wanna kick someone's ass in F@h the gtx 280 will do it, ati cards got the short end of the stick in terms of the way F@h is programmed, and from what i've read the 4870x2 has to mirror the ram between the cores(i can't exactly remember what they said) but essentially you only can use about 1gb of ram, unless you have two of them in crossfire at which point it will show as 2gb's


Meh, F@H is a bit overrated IMO, I've never heard of any real results that have come from personal computers folding.



Scubie67 said:


> Whoa omega must have spent some of that money .A hd4870 X2 ,Q9550 and a rampage MB ! What happened to the E8400? I thought you liked it..hehe ...j/k
> 
> Please post benchies with new setup as that is what I am thinking of getting


Indeed I did 

I am currently using the rig I used to have in my sig (I couldn't wait to post the specs ), I'm going to sell the E8400 and 3870.


----------



## mep916 (Aug 13, 2008)

Calibretto said:


> Well all I know is that Maximum PC voted the GTX 280 the best card yet so that's what I'd get



Well, they haven't yet reviewed the final 4870X2 product, although they seemed very impressed with the preliminary specs. If nVidia allowed the GTXes to run in SLi on the Skulltrail, I'm certain they would've selected them for their 2008 Dream Machine. 



			
				[-0MEGA-];1047140 said:
			
		

> Just because I'm a fan of ATI and Intel motherboards, I'd like to have a 4870 and the option to add a second.



I'm usually the same way, so I can understand that. In fact, I think it would be kinda cool to run an X2 with a single 4870. You know, just to try it out. 



			
				[-0MEGA-];1047283 said:
			
		

> Meh, F@H is a bit overrated IMO, I've never heard of any real results that have come from personal computers folding.



I'm only interested in compiling stats.  Besides, this is a long term project. In ten years, who knows...


----------



## Praetor (Aug 13, 2008)

For low-mid res, 8800GTX or equivalent is more than sufficient. If you're insistant, a GTX 260/4850 is more than enough. Between the 280 and the 4870, I'd take the 4870.

....besides, it changes nothing.


----------



## ducis (Aug 13, 2008)

maximum pc has reviewed the final HD 4870X2 yet, at high resolution its a much better card 
http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/foru...-radeon-hd-4870-x2-2gb-video-card-review.html


----------



## hyPoxxx.dll (Aug 13, 2008)

Wait 30 days and see the price drop %20


----------



## mep916 (Aug 13, 2008)

Praetor said:


> ....besides, it changes nothing.


----------



## hermeslyre (Aug 14, 2008)

just a noob said:


> if you wanna kick someone's ass in F@h the gtx 280 will do it, ati cards got the short end of the stick in terms of the way F@h is programmed, and from what i've read the 4870x2 has to mirror the ram between the cores(i can't exactly remember what they said) but essentially you only can use about 1gb of ram, unless you have two of them in crossfire at which point it will show as 2gb's



The X2 has 1gb per core, and like all other MCM and multi-GPU situation, must redundantly mirror the VRAM between the cores in all applications. Its marketing as a 2GB video card is just shlock. 

I'd keep in mind that the X2 can realistically expect some real performance boosts from driver optimizations; it really is a driver dependent card from what I've heard. So it might end up even more powerful than it is now.. on the other hand, the GTX280 is irrevocably better in certain games.. I'd still lean further towards the X2.

One other thing to keep in mind, I hear the 4850X2 is supposed to be released in september, and two 4850 in crossfire are very equal to the 4870x2, though I dunno if that will remain the case through transition to MCM. Worth thinking about anyway.


----------



## ThatGuy16 (Aug 14, 2008)

The 4870X2 will outperform that card by a long shot, the 4870 is right on its heels. At alot cheaper cost. 

The GTX280, is just... way overpriced.


----------



## mep916 (Aug 14, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback guys. I'm going to get either the X2 or the GTX. Not really interested in the 4870, although all the arguments for that card are valid. I'm waiting on some solid F@H results for the X2, and I plan on creating a thread at the F@H forum that will hopefully address some of my questions. Sometime next week, I'll make my decision.


----------



## skidude (Aug 14, 2008)

Go with the 4870 X2. I've heard it's like... retarded fast. I also hear its absolutely amazing for high resolution gaming.


----------



## mep916 (Aug 14, 2008)

skidude said:


> Go with the 4870 X2. I've heard it's like... retarded fast. I also hear its absolutely amazing for high resolution gaming.



I'm gaming at 1680x1050, so that's one of my concerns...not sure if I really "need" that type of power. Still nice to have, though, even if I'm not gonna use it.


----------



## hermeslyre (Aug 14, 2008)

You complain of too much power? But you can crank up expensive SSAA and AF, and IQ would never look better. Unless you'd rather to game still like a peasant. 

And the price isn't terribly more expensive. But yeah, the rate you go through these things, it might be more sensible to keep your eye on the cheaper 280, I can see you more ready to splurge when an even bigger price/perf. thingy is released. It might even be better or the same with F@h, no idea, but that seems to be what you're looking out for.


----------



## Kornowski (Aug 14, 2008)

What about the GTX260? Its a little cheaper...


----------



## Geoff (Aug 14, 2008)

Kornowski said:


> What about the GTX260? Its a little cheaper...


The 4870 is a bit better then it though.


----------



## Kornowski (Aug 14, 2008)

Ah, right. I didnt know that, thanks. 

I'd say the 4870X2 looks good. But its all down to how much you're willing to pay. Like Andy said though, if you don't want to game like a peasant and want to crank some insane amounts of AA and AF onto things, go ATI. 

... Please, never quote that, or even refer to the fact that I recomended an ATI card


----------



## Ramodkk (Aug 14, 2008)

Kornowski said:


> What about the GTX260? Its a little cheaper...



You're just a little nVidia fanboy aren't you! 

Just like I'm an ATi one...


----------



## hermeslyre (Aug 14, 2008)

Peasant fanboys, with your little baby video cards! Run cowards! SashaX2 will eat you up!

Edit: Ok, I regret posting this now. Think!


----------



## mep916 (Aug 14, 2008)

hermeslyre said:


> You complain of too much power?



Not really complaining, just trying to be rational. 



hermeslyre said:


> But you can crank up expensive SSAA and AF, and IQ would never look better. Unless you'd rather to game still like a peasant.



lol. That's a good point. Didn't even think about that aspect 'til you mentioned it. 



hermeslyre said:


> And the price isn't terribly more expensive. But yeah, the rate you go through these things, it might be more sensible to keep your eye on the cheaper 280, I can see you more ready to splurge when an even bigger price/perf. thingy is released. It might even be better or the same with F@h, no idea, but that seems to be what you're looking out for.



No, it's not really more expensive, and I think it would resell well overseas. According to the users at the F@H forum, a GTX 280 is producing around 6000 - 7500 PPD, where, based on what a single 4870 produces, they believe that a 4870 X2 will only produce around ~4000 PPD (double the 4870). So, with the GTX, I would theoreticly double F@H performance over the X2, and still have a killer gaming card.


----------



## hermeslyre (Aug 15, 2008)

mep916 said:


> Not really complaining, just trying to be rational.



Me? Trying to be dramatic. 



mep916 said:


> No, it's not really more expensive, and I think it would resell well overseas. According to the users at the F@H forum, a GTX 280 is producing around 6000 - 7500 PPD, where, based on what a single 4870 produces, they believe that a 4870 X2 will only produce around ~4000 PPD (double the 4870). So, with the GTX, I would theoreticly double F@H performance over the X2, and still have a killer gaming card.



I knew F@h was alittle picky but whoa, now that's dramatic. I'd have to agree! Hey let me know when they find out for certain, this is very interesting.


----------



## mep916 (Aug 15, 2008)

hermeslyre said:


> I knew F@h was alittle picky but whoa, now that's dramatic. I'd have to agree! Hey let me know when they find out for certain, this is very interesting.



Radeon chart

nVidia chart

Scroll down to the bottom of the OP of the nVidia link.


----------



## houseofbugs (Aug 19, 2008)

I didnt get a chance to read the whole thread but I voted fro the GTX 280 because it will be the best fit for you. But be warned there is a 75% return rate on them because Nvidia is messing up the thermal paste and the cards are overheating. EVGA is the ONLY manufacturer who tests them BEFORE you get them. My buddy who works in the Motherboard and VGA department confirmed this to me and said that they are sending about 50% of them BACK to china because they are defective. Just keep that in mind. Also you can get 2 8800GTX's for under $400 used and they are about 20% faster than a GTX 280 BUT require a SLI mobo (i see you have an intel one). Just my 2 cents. I would stick with nvidia but I may be a fanboy.


----------



## mep916 (Aug 19, 2008)

OK. I wanted to go the XFX route for the 280. That's a bad idea? I've owned several eVGA cards in the past, but the "double" lifetime warranty that XFX provides is appealing, as I plan to sell this card on eBay in a couple months.


----------



## houseofbugs (Aug 19, 2008)

mep916 said:


> I plan to sell this card on eBay in a couple months.



Why not just sell it to me?  Seriously 

I love XFX but I have no inside connections with them as I do with EVGA. I have had no issues with XFX and have been using them for years.

~Tim


----------



## mep916 (Aug 19, 2008)

houseofbugs said:


> Why not just sell it to me?  Seriously



Cuz you won't pay as much. Not too long ago, I sold an Ultra to a guy in Malaysia for $610. He was an eBay buyer.


----------



## just a noob (Aug 19, 2008)

why would he pay that much exactly? is it because that was the only way to get one?


----------



## mep916 (Aug 20, 2008)

I bought the XFX GTX 280.



just a noob said:


> why would he pay that much exactly? is it because that was the only way to get one?



Probably because it's less than what retail costs in Malaysia. Yeah, we have our stuff made there, but that doesn't mean their citizens get it cheaper.


----------



## just a noob (Aug 20, 2008)

how do you like it, i'm wondering if i should get a gtx or gx2 after my birthday


----------



## mep916 (Aug 20, 2008)

just a noob said:


> how do you like it, i'm wondering if i should get a gtx or gx2 after my birthday



Haven't received it yet. Should be here this Friday.


----------



## Scubie67 (Aug 20, 2008)

mep916 said:


> Haven't received it yet. Should be here this Friday.




 "The lure of the Green side is strong young Skywalker"


----------



## ScOuT (Aug 20, 2008)

The GTX 280 is slowly falling in price right now.  Most of them you can get for right around $400.  I would be willing to bet they will be in the mid 300 range in a month.  Everybody across the world knows that the 4870 is the best priceerformance ratio right now, Nvidia is loosing money to ATI big time! If you could have waited about 30 days and I bet you would have gotten a good deal!   See....it's already happening 

PNY GeForce GTX 280 1GB for $375 after a $75 rebate!
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814133228

Good choice on a card.....Enjoy it!


----------



## mep916 (Aug 25, 2008)

ScOuT said:


> PNY GeForce GTX 280 1GB for $375 after a $75 rebate!
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814133228
> 
> Good choice on a card.....Enjoy it!



Yeah, I almost bought the PNY model...

So far, I'm really satisfied. I'm running my clocks at 702/1512/1242 when running F@H (although the OC only cuts 20 seconds off each frame ), and my GPU temp is at 76*C at full load (fan speed @ 75%). FahMon is estimating 7975 PPD with this card. 

I'm gonna install Assassins Creed today and spend some time gaming. Hopefully I can get the Crysis Benchmark working again...been having problems with it.  

Oh, one problem I've noticed is with my Tracers. After installing the GTX, my PC wouldn't POST with the Tracers installed. 

LOL @ the seven that voted for option 4.


----------



## scooter (Aug 25, 2008)

mep916 said:


> lol @ the seven that voted for option 4.



lol!


----------



## mac550 (Aug 25, 2008)

GTX 280 all the way


----------



## Karlos1981 (Aug 25, 2008)

I hear the x2 is faster but in my experience duel gpu cards bring nothing but pain. 

Id go GTX280.

Although ATI are kicking Nvidias ass bang for buck wise and for that and making Nvidia drop the crazy prices i will always be greatful.


----------



## Praetor (Aug 25, 2008)

Congrats on your choice (although i would have gotten the X2 myself if I had a chance to buy again), hope you enjoy it.... not that anything will change


----------



## just a noob (Aug 25, 2008)

mep, do have you compared it to the gx2? otherwise, i take it, its a monster?


----------



## Kornowski (Aug 25, 2008)

It doesn't boot with your Tracers? That's odd! How's it going then? 

Big card in your computer, big hole where your wallet used to be, eh?


----------



## Kornowski (Aug 25, 2008)

It doesn't boot with your Tracers? That's odd! How's it going then? 

Big card in your computer, big hole where your wallet used to be, eh?


----------



## mep916 (Aug 25, 2008)

Praetor said:


> Congrats on your choice (although i would have gotten the X2 myself if I had a chance to buy again), hope you enjoy it....



Thanks.  Yeah, I waited a long time (almost three months) for the X2, but in the end, I think the GTX suits me better. It should hold me over 'til the next GPU release. 



Praetor said:


> not that anything will change







just a noob said:


> mep, do have you compared it to the gx2? otherwise, i take it, its a monster?



Never owned a GX2, so I can't speak from personal experience. I dunno, I guess you can look up the benchmarks. But yeah, I think it's awesome. It's a folding monster and seems to handle Assassins Creed well on the highest settings. Still can't get the Crysis bench program to work, but meh....



Kornowski said:


> It doesn't boot with your Tracers? That's odd! How's it going then?



It was strange...wouldn't even post. I'm gonna try it again. 



Kornowski said:


> Big card in your computer, big hole where your wallet used to be, eh?



haha. I still have plenty in my PayPal account.


----------



## ThatGuy16 (Aug 25, 2008)

That is weird that it wouldn't post. Anyway, i hope you enjoy the 280 



mep916 said:


> haha. I still have plenty in my PayPal account.



I'm taking donations, kthx


----------



## Kornowski (Aug 25, 2008)

ThatGuy16 said:


> I'm taking donations, kthx



Me too! Hint!


----------



## mep916 (Aug 25, 2008)

ThatGuy16 said:


> That is weird that it wouldn't post. Anyway, i hope you enjoy the 280



I'm running my trusty XMS2 sticks, atm. Seems like whenever I have problems, they solve them.


----------



## Kornowski (Aug 25, 2008)

XMS2's are awesome! Ah, the good 'ole days...


----------



## mep916 (Aug 25, 2008)

Kornowski said:


> XMS2's are awesome! Ah, the good 'ole days...



Yup. First set of DDR2 I owned. Never had to RMA them either.


----------



## just a noob (Aug 26, 2008)

get cellshock ram, lol german efficiency


----------



## mep916 (Aug 26, 2008)

just a noob said:


> get cellshock ram, lol german efficiency



Couldn't find any prices on the Cellshock...


----------



## oscaryu1 (Aug 26, 2008)

Price drop for the HD4870 x2.


----------



## just a noob (Aug 26, 2008)

i've only found one place in america that sells it and thats this place(they do a fair amount of business from what i understand): http://www.tankguys.com/product_inf...=1713&osCsid=873ce292f4a8f00900b2d6ad69f13f6d and the other place was called memoryc.com or something like that, but they're out of country i would say, its like 15 dollars shipping to wisconsin from them


----------



## mep916 (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanks noob. Definitely like the fact that they're D9 chips.


----------



## Kornowski (Aug 26, 2008)

mep916 said:


> Thanks noob. Definitely like the fact that they're D9 chips.



Oh Yeah! They'll OC like it's going out of fashion!


----------



## just a noob (Aug 26, 2008)

i know i'll be buying a pair of cellshock sticks and a gtx 280 for my build(if i ever get the cash)


----------



## mep916 (Sep 1, 2008)

Praetor said:


> hope you enjoy it.... not that anything will change


----------



## just a noob (Sep 1, 2008)

if you only cared about folding, i think you should have bought a 9800gx2, folding seems to like multiple gpu's, but if the gtx drops to under 300 dollars, i might get two by christmas


----------



## mep916 (Sep 1, 2008)

just a noob said:


> if you only cared about folding, i think you should have bought a 9800gx2, folding seems to like multiple gpu's



My decision was 50/50 between gaming and folding. Actually, the GPU client doesn't like multiple GPUs and it's difficult, from what I understand, to get two (or more) working on the same PC. Heat was another concern, and I'm not sure how long the GX2 would hold up with both cores running at full load with the stock cooler.


----------

